# 2007 Klein Q-Elite



## Evan Evans (Sep 14, 2004)

The 2007 Klien website shows a new full carbon bike called the Q-Elite. Is the bike forsale in the U.S. ? One of my good friends used to work at a Klein dealer & got me my current ride. Sadly he sells Giant & C,dale now. Any info on the Elite ?


----------

